# New to Forum



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Hello I'm new to the forum and researching personal protection dogs. I had a break- in to my place about a year ago. I've since moved. My question is when talking about real life personal protection dogs (not sport) will these type of dogs bite a burglar if the dog is home alone in the house (no owner)? Or do they generally only bite if their life or the owners is in immediate danger? The burglar that broke into my house cracked open the safe wth a tool and stole my handgun, it really shakes you up when something like that happens. I had to get the cops involved it wasn't fun. I live by myself I don't have kids and I'm a hermit by nature so I wouldn't have to worry about that angle. Well thanks for any comments O


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ben hate to poo on the idea, but the bad guy/s can also kill the dog if they want to! Lots of home security measures you can do.

Longer screws in the door hinges and striker plate.
Pins/thin nails in the window sashes.
Motion detector lights and lights with timers.
Trees and bushes trimmed back.
Mail not left out.
TV or radio left on with a timer.
Any dog that barks is a help but not 100%
PIF units in the house and garage.
Keep the property up.
Place a large woman with an iron skillet at the end of the driveway, must have zits, chain smoker, and a hateful look to her eye!!! 
See, no one will come around...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Ben, glad you found us. A trained PPD will take care of business with or without you being there.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Ben hate to poo on the idea, but the bad guy/s can also kill the dog if they want to! Lots of home security measures you can do.
> 
> Longer screws in the door hinges and striker plate.
> Pins/thin nails in the window sashes.
> ...


But isn't it more practical to have a dog then pay some woman to do that. Next thing she will want me to pay for her health insurance and a raise...dogs don't care about that stuff.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Welcome Ben, glad you found us. A trained PPD will take care of business with or without you being there.


Thanks Jerry


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ben said
"But isn't it more practical to have a dog then pay some woman to do that. Next thing she will want me to pay for her health insurance and a raise...dogs don't care about that stuff."

Ben, you have to realize that Howards wimmens are kenneled with the dogs. They don't expect much from him and are't house broke enough to be allowed in the house.  :-# :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

HAHAHA BOB! Spying again...I love it!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Welcome Ben, glad you found us. A trained PPD will take care of business with or without you being there.


Ditto....and Welcome. You will find great information here about what you want to know.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

oh, you guys are funny!!!!

my solution? have a lot of dogs............. of any kind. My Neo and my big american bulldog would scare anyone off .............. the bad guys not knowing that all you'd have to do is say BOO and both my canines would hightail it out of there.

of course, i'm lucky - i live on 40 acres.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ben, 

One thing, you may just want to look at researching a good breeder of working line GSD's that can help you find a good, confident dog with a big bark. That is usually enough of a deterent in most cases. Burglars tend not to want to have to deal with a dog that sounds aggressive. 
And then you would also have an active companion to do whatever it is you like to do and keep you company without the insurance and raises....


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Ben said
> "But isn't it more practical to have a dog then pay some woman to do that. Next thing she will want me to pay for her health insurance and a raise...dogs don't care about that stuff."
> 
> Ben, you have to realize that Howards wimmens are kenneled with the dogs. They don't expect much from him and are't house broke enough to be allowed in the house.  :-# :wink:


That's more or less like over here - we have one brain cell more than a hen, so as we don't cr-p in the kitchen.


----------

